# Thanksgiving Surprise



## barredcountrycoop (Nov 25, 2009)

Got a call this morning from my son. He went out to check on our sheep. we have 3 Barbados Blackbelly, well this morning apparently we have 4. We just got them 2 months ago and apparently one of our ewes was pregnant and this morning we had a new baby ram


----------



## FarmerChick (Nov 25, 2009)

that is so cool getting the surprise babies.

more for the price of one..LOL


that happens with the heifers we buy at the auction.
bring them home, think about breeding and boom, they have a calf anyway..HA HA


----------



## big brown horse (Nov 25, 2009)

how exciting!


----------



## freemotion (Nov 25, 2009)

Pictures!!!


----------



## SweetDreams (Nov 25, 2009)

Babies! We will all need pictures and announcements!


----------



## barredcountrycoop (Nov 25, 2009)

will post pics asap. haven't even seen it myslef yet, lol happy thanksgiving everyone and thanks for the replies


----------

